# Keratoconus and the CF



## nomofica (30 Mar 2010)

I'm 19 and looking to join the CF Army Reserves, but I'm so blessed ( :) with a degenerative disorder of the corneas called keratoconus (some light reading for those who care). My vision can be greatly blurred without my rigid gas permeable lenses (I cannot wear glasses or soft-silicon contacts as they do not offer the corrective properties I need), and the only other treatments for this disorder is either a full cornea transplant or INTACS implants. I know the CF currently does not allow INTACS and I'm willing to bet the story is the same with corneal transplants. 

The question I pose basically is: am I shit out of luck, or is there hope? Are there any other members here who have keratoconus?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

The only way to know is to ask at a CFRC.  We cannot and _will_ not offer any advice on your condition.

That being said, it would be great if you posted an update so others can benefit from your experience.


----------



## Ash (30 Mar 2010)

I am a 24 year old University Graduate seeking employment in the Canadian Forces, in no particular area but I wish to have a more active duty role.  However, while doing research on recruiting I came across a dilemma in the medical requirements that may hinder my chances of employment with the CF.

When I was younger I had a condition that affected my right hip (joint).  The problem was resolved by the time I was 12. Currently the long term prognosis is that it may become problematic in my 40s.  However, depsite this "prognosis" I am able to perform all the functions and requirements listed by the Canadian forces.  Furthermore, I work a physical job that involves manual labour and perform this job easily without my past condition affecting my ability to complete tasks, whether over short or long periods of time.

Upon researching this subject I found a CF annex (sorry couldn't find the link) that was discussing this issue.  It stated that items such as syptoms can be an exclusion factor, although it did not state to what extent.  In my case my prior condition can produce a limp at times that I am usually unaware of.  

Therefore, I was hoping that someone on these forums could provide further information and firsthand experience relating to my specific circumstances.

Thanks you in advance for any assistace provided.


----------



## Ash (30 Mar 2010)

Thank you.  Possibly a bad scenario if the previous guy never posted again.

Nevertheless I will update my results once I meet with the local CFRC


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

Ash said:
			
		

> Thank you.  Possibly a bad scenario if the previous guy never posted again.


Not so much, although, it would be nice if people here could gather info from others' experiences.  A worse scenario would be if we _did_ give medical advice either way and the actual results were the opposite.



			
				Ash said:
			
		

> Nevertheless I will update my results once I meet with the local CFRC


Thank you.


----------



## Armymedic (30 Mar 2010)

My opinion is that you are shit out of luck. But thats just my opinion.

See above post for better advice.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> My opinion is that you are shit out of luck. But thats just my opinion.


I just _knew_ we'd get an expert medical opinion!   

I tend to agree but better they ask at the CFRC.


----------



## nomofica (30 Mar 2010)

I guess I'll be making a trip to the CFRC some time this week when I get the chance to get this figured out. I will definitely post an update because, frankly, there's nothing on the internet that answers the questions a person with keratoconus joining the army would have.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## MrWhyt (30 Mar 2010)

> I will definitely post an update because


I'd definitly be interested in what they tell you. I have kerataconus myself and after 4 transplants (the left eye kept rejecting) I'm 20/20  with RGPs but only 20/10 with glasses.


----------



## armyrules (2 Dec 2013)

I know this thread is old but I thought I would ask my questions and see if anything has changed. I have kerataconus in both my eyes. 

I was reapplying to the forces in November of last year, I VRd back in 2008 because of stupid reasons. 

Anyways they processes all my paperwork and I got the call for my medical and interview. I told the recruiter that I had this eye disease and I was told that my file will be closed because have kerataconus was a show stopper.

In August of this year my right eye had the cross linking procedure done to it and my vision in that eye is now 20/25. Almost perfect  

My left eye was too far gone to have this cross linking done. So I underwent a cornea transplant in October and I am still healing from it. My vision I my left eye is already improving. 

So basically what my question is, is that do you guys think I should call a recruiter and inform them of this an I would have a shot of returning to the CF. 

Sorry for the novel u just wanted to make sure my situation was explained properly.


----------



## Nudibranch (2 Dec 2013)

You face 2 main issues:
1. the cross-linking procedure is fairly new, without much long-term data behind it. For the CAF is might be considered experimental. I have no clue whether it is or not so no harm in trying, but if it is they will not take the chance.
2. your transplant. First, it is very very recent. The standard recovery time is about a year, and sometimes stitches stay in longer than that. I wouldn't even try until everything has stabilized, stitches are out, etc.

Both of these are very specialized issues and I doubt the CFRC will be able to give you a definite answer, although you should try there first. Most likely your medical would have to go up for specialist review, if it's decided that it's worth reviewing at all. So basically the most likely options are: you'll be DQ'd off the bat, or you'll have to wait for specialist review. To maximize your shot if it were to make to to the review stage, you want to be as stable and as far removed (in time) from the procedures as possible.


----------



## armyrules (2 Dec 2013)

Thanks Nudibranch for the great reply!! I assume that medicals  don't go to this specialist review too often? My plan was to wait until everything was healed. I was curious as to if I had a shot at all.  When all the stitches are out and I will more than likely need glasses, should I just mention it right off the bat before I go through with the whole application process?


----------



## Nudibranch (2 Dec 2013)

Once everything is stabilized, you'd probably just go through the usual process, including a medical. So your need for glasses, as well as your entire surgical history, would be included.

Because the issue is so specialized, there is (again, probably) no pre-written yay/nay guidance for the condition. Once it hits the reviewing MO, s/he'll either decide it's too much of a risk/headache/unknown to proceed and DQ it, or send it on for someone with expertise to look at. To be completely honest I'd say your bar is very high here; yes the stats are good for prognosis for your condition, at least for the transplant since the cross-linking is too new to have lifetime data on, but there's still a risk of rejection/requiring another transplant within a decade/etc. If you're in the CAF, all that becomes the CAF's problem - if the prediction is that your pre-existing medical issue might well lead to disability or extended wait times for another procedure during which time you won't meet universality of service (corneal transplant can have a 2 yr wait time), should the CAF take the risk of letting you in and becoming responsible for you?

That doesn't mean don't try, but be realistic about your chances.


----------



## armyrules (2 Dec 2013)

Have you ever heard of someone with this situation that actually made it through? 
Thanks again for the great information Nudibranch!!


----------



## Nudibranch (3 Dec 2013)

I never have, but I only ran across one person with that condition period (not in military).


----------



## f_steve (11 Mar 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've been in touch with a Navy Reserve recruiter, submitted my application and passed the FORCES evaluation without issue. I mentioned to him that I had one fainting episode a number of years ago (see a previous thread I put on the board) and he said it wouldn't be a big deal because it's not a recurring issue. Overall, I'm in okay health.

However, I went to a new optometrist to get an updated prescription for my glasses, and while doing a full evaluation for new patients, he noted that I had keratoconus in my right eye. It's not a severe case of the disease (which it why it was previously mistake for a "regular" astigmatism), but since then I've gone to an ophthalmologist at a laser eye centre who suggested I get collagen cross-linking surgery right away to prevent this from getting worse.

As of right now, my vision isn't horrible (-2.25 Sphere, -1.00 Cylinder, 099 Axis Right/-2.75 Sphere, -0.50 Cylinder, 180 Axis Left), and this surgery should prevent it from getting worse.

I spoke to the recruiter about it, and he said I might still have a shot at getting in with V4 vision (which matches the trade I'm looking for, anyways), but he hasn't encountered anyone who had this disease beforehand. I will have to wait 6 months after the surgery to see if the vision has stabilized before I can even take the medical evaluation, but I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with this disease and the impact on recruitment.

A lot of other militaries automatically disqualify anybody with this kind of disease from joining, but other than for the Air Force, the Canadian Forces does not appear to specifically address this.

The collagen cross-linking surgery is approved for existing members who already have the disease (see "http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-health-services-benefits-drug-coverage/comprehensive-medical-care.page#corneal-crosslinking"), but there is no mention of the impact on recruits.

Does anyone here have experience with this? I already reached out to one board member who also had keratoconus, and he was let in. However, he did not require the surgery, so I don't know if this will prevent me from joining.

Thanks!


----------



## KyleAM (25 Dec 2016)

I too have the same condition and just recently was rejected for it I'm looking to see if I am going to appeal it but my case is a lot more severe.


----------



## PandemicStrange (28 Dec 2016)

KyleAM said:
			
		

> I too have the same condition and just recently was rejected for it I'm looking to see if I am going to appeal it but my case is a lot more severe.



When did you do your medical?


----------

